# code 84



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Il y a quelques réponses différentes sur Google. Un changement qui survient principalement est le changement d'huile. Et réinitialiser le moniteur Oil Life. Si vous n'avez pas le manuel du propriétaire. Effectuez une recherche en ligne pour en télécharger un afin de l'avoir sur votre téléphone ou votre ordinateur lorsque vous en avez besoin. Cela semble être expliqué dans le manuel. Le mot clé étant MIGHT.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

[Cheated, I used google translate, but checked...]

Le code 84 n'a rien à voir avec l'huile.

Le code 84 est un code général <<quelque chose ne va pas avec le moteur ou le transmission>>, vous devez regarder les codes OBD-II pour savoir ce qui ne va pas.

Le code 82 est le code pour <<Vous avez dépassé votre durée de vie de l'huile>>.

Dans l'Anglais:
Code 84 has nothing to do with oil.

Code 84 is a general "something is wrong with the motor or transmission" code, you have to look at the OBD-II codes to find out what is wrong.

Code 82 is the code for "You have exceeded your oil life."


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

i got a few answers for 84. Mostly oil change. I got nothing with motor or transmission code. But, oil change could be considered motor.

I also got disconnect negative to erase code and a pedal position sensor. And something else.



A reset of the olm would be the easiest thing to try. And unless they know oil is still good. An oil change.


----------



## banning (Apr 2, 2017)

... mon huile a été changée il y a environ 2500 kilomètres. (Elf 5w30 fulltech). J'arrive à provoquer ce code 84 en me mettant en 3e vitesse, 50km/h, je freine un peu du pied gauche tout en accélérant un peu (1500trs/minutes), et là il apparait. Au sinon je l'ai sur route quand je suis à environ 3500 trs/minutes en 5e vitesse. Vraiment bizarre ce code erreur, d'autant plus que lorsque je m'arrête et que je branche le logiciel de panne en OBDII, le code n'est pas détecté.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Le moniteur de durée de vie de l'huile a-t-il été réinitialisé?


----------



## banning (Apr 2, 2017)

... oui.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Just curious as to the conversation:
*code 84

*Bonjour, quelqu'un aurait des informations sur le code 84 ? (Cruze 2011 163cv europe), merci.

*code 84Hello, someone would have information about code 84? (Cruze 2011 163cv europe), thank you.

*Il y a quelques réponses différentes sur Google. Un changement qui survient principalement est le changement d'huile. Et réinitialiser le moniteur Oil Life. Si vous n'avez pas le manuel du propriétaire. Effectuez une recherche en ligne pour en télécharger un afin de l'avoir sur votre téléphone ou votre ordinateur lorsque vous en avez besoin. Cela semble être expliqué dans le manuel. Le mot clé étant MIGHT.

skipped 3 answers - see above

*There are some different answers on Google. A change that occurs mainly is the oil change. And reset the Oil Life monitor. If you do not have the owner's manual. Search online to download one to have it on your phone or computer when you need it. This seems to be explained in the manual. The key word being MIGHT.*


... mon huile a été changée il y a environ 2500 kilomètres. (Elf 5w30 fulltech). J'arrive à provoquer ce code 84 en me mettant en 3e vitesse, 50km/h, je freine un peu du pied gauche tout en accélérant un peu (1500trs/minutes), et là il apparait. Au sinon je l'ai sur route quand je suis à environ 3500 trs/minutes en 5e vitesse. Vraiment bizarre ce code erreur, d'autant plus que lorsque je m'arrête et que je branche le logiciel de panne en OBDII, le code n'est pas détecté.


*... my oil was changed about 2500 kilometers ago. (Elf 5w30 fulltech). I manage to provoke this code 84 by putting me in 3rd gear, 50km / h, I brake a little of the left foot while accelerating a little (1500trs / minutes), and there it appears. At least I have it on the road when I'm about 3500 rpm / 5th speed. Really weird this error code, especially when I stop and I plug the fault software into OBDII, the code is not detected.*

Le moniteur de durée de vie de l'huile a-t-il été réinitialisé?

*Has the oil life monitor been reset?

*... oui.

*Yes

...*


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Yeah. It be nice if the language was english. Maybe get more help from the forum.


----------



## Yordan_Ivanov (Mar 12, 2019)

Hello guys, i have just buy a Cruze 2011 and while i drive on the highway on about 150km/h appear Code 84 and i loose power (turbo turns off) but after shift down the error is gone and i have again the tubro ON. After quick scan with OBD2 saw P0101. What can cause this issue ?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Yordan_Ivanov said:


> Hello guys, i have just buy a Cruze 2011 and while i drive on the highway on about 150km/h appear Code 84 and i loose power (turbo turns off) but after shift down the error is gone and i have again the tubro ON. After quick scan with OBD2 saw P0101. What can cause this issue ?


Welcome Aboard!:welcome: Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.

Potential causes for this trouble code may include: 

Dirty or contaminated mass air flow sensor
Failed MAF sensor 
Intake air leaks 
MAF sensor electrical harness or wiring problem (open, shorted, frayed, poor connection, etc.) 
Clogged catalytic converter on some models (GMC/Chevrolet mainly) 

Note that other codes may be present if you have a P0101. You may have misfire codes or O2 sensor codes, so it's important to take a "big picture" look at how the systems work together and effect each other when doing a diagnosis.


Read more at: https://www.obd-codes.com/p0101


If you know someone who speaks Hindi, this video supposedly fixes the code 84 issue.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

This is a Code 84 video for a Sonic 1.8


----------



## Yordan_Ivanov (Mar 12, 2019)

Hello, my Cruze is 2011 2.0l 163hp. Thank you for the advice and i have only this DTC (P0101) when turbo goes OFF and nothing else which can lead me to other failure . Yesterday the turbo go down not only on 6-th gear but also on 4-th on about 3500-3700 rpm. Tomorrow I will try to clean the MAF sensor with MAF sensor cleaner and see the graphs before and after the cleaning and see how it goes.


----------

